# Gav Thorpe has left GW



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well apparantly Gav has parted ways with GW. No idea right now for the reasons behind it but Brimstone on Warseer has confirmed it:



> People do move on, no matter how much GW or members of this forum would like them to stay.
> 
> Second yes Gav is leaving GW, he's put in a hell of a contribution both to Games Workshop and Warseer and I'm going to miss him.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Alessio is not leaving however.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Man... first Chambers and now Thorpe? I fear for GW's future.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

no way my hero has left GW


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sure he'll still write for BL and contribute to the hobby, even if not an employee of GW.
Best wishes for him!
:drinks:
Cheers!


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Can't say I'm sorry to see him leave, not after writing that crap they call a codex.

Here's to hoping GW can get a better replacement. :drinks:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a pity, to me he was one of the good guys at GW. Its good to hear that Alessio is staying.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

where does he go to work now ?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

were ever he wants to, any gaming company would hire him in a heart beat. In some ways I am going to miss him but you all have to relize in the world of gaming he may have credit for writing the dex but many people had their hands in it. As a former playtester for another game know we did not get credit for alot of work we did but we helped the game out. I do not fear the quality going down in the least, heck you never know it may get better because new blood can now step up.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is bad to see some one go that did a lot for the hobby love but hopefully some with new ideas that will improve things will come in. Best of luck to him.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Elchimpster said:


> I'm sure he'll still write for BL and contribute to the hobby, even if not an employee of GW.


I really hope so. Can't imagine him turning around 180°.

...at least I wouldn't want him to.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

who do gw have left now?


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

LAME! him and dan abbot are the best guys at gw. He was one of ther bigger eldar guys right? i know he did a battle report in the 3rd edition rulebook


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm not really sure that I'm upset about his leaving. I do hope it was on amiable terms, though.

Gav had a tendency to let his personal likes show in the army books/codices he wrote. Eldar in 3rd Edition were very far over the top. The same can be said of his work after. Gav also had a weaker grasp on the basic rules, as shown by his performance in the batreps and his written comments during those reports, than a member of the design team should. His replies to FAQ questions also proved that Gav was a little less sure of the game mechanics than he should have been. 

Maybe Gav just lost interest in the gaming aspect of the job?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> who do gw have left now?


Alessio, and the 'eavy metal team, and a bunch of awesome sculpters.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

as far as the game development side of things i meant?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Ha... I put Alessio in the same boat as Gav.

Where did the guys go who liked 'ALL' of the armies?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Ha... I put Alessio in the same boat as Gav.


He's not quite as bad, but I completely agree. I was clutching at straws.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

cccp said:


> who do gw have left now?


Jervis Johnson!:fuck:


----------



## Cpl Kendall (Feb 19, 2008)

This may be a symptom of GW bleeding money (so the rumor goes), their yearly profits going down by two-thirds over the last five years. I'd jump ship too if things were that bad, get my butt over to Lucasarts or maybe White Wolf.


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

by the sounds of all this GW is in deep shit correct me if am wrong but i dont really take notice of the buisness of it all i assume there ok with the money they get from me!


----------



## Cpl Kendall (Feb 19, 2008)

This may shed a little light on GW's finances.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh dear! I can hear the destinct sound of the late great Freddie Mercury and the Boyz in the background! lol

I know gav was responsible for some god offel ideas in his time but this is a real shame! So GW is left with Alessio and the money men! Good luck to Gav wherever he goes, and good luck to Alessio coz he's going to bloody well need it!

MarzM


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh my god! not Gav!!:angry::shok::scare:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Well good luck to him.

To be honest I have always been part of the "anti gav" group. I think it dates back to the craftworld eldar codex, which ruined the otherwise perfectly good book eldar had in those days. Since then it's pretty much been a series of disasters rules-wise.

Admittedly a lot of other people are involved in designing rules but who had the final edit and who let Seer councils, ranger disruption and death company with free power fists into 40k? Gav Thorpe.

The new chaos book is by Gav and Alessio. I'd like to think that Gav showed up just to introduce Lash and was subsequently fired, but somehow it feels like an Alessio rule.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow the man everybody loved to hate. I am going to miss him. Soon we will have an entirely new staff of writers and developers. He has had alot of influence over the past years. Good luck to him.:good:


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Can anyone send me a linky to the full article? 

-Rob


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

this aint good news...Thorpe has been a fantastic member of GW...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont think Gav leaving is going to be the end of GW. One man does not make a company. When Andy Chambers left everybody feared what was going to happen to 40k, and 4th edition turned out to be ok, alnong with a lot of the codexes.
Im sure there are plenty of talented designers just itching to move up the ladder inside the company to fill his boots.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

tis a shame to see some of the old guard leaving for sure, but GW will move on and adapt, hopefully the replacement will be even better! . 

-Rob


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the change of blood is good...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

i can practically hear privateer press salivating. first black industries, and now this! should be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## SonsofOrion (Jan 26, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> were ever he wants to, any gaming company would hire him in a heart beat.


i believe that wizards of the coast may pick up thorpe to help out their d&d lines of miniatures. perhaps re-invent the wheel of torture for them.... after all "chainmail" needs/ed a bit more OOMPH as to playability imo. but that's a different tangent.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

nooooooooooooooooo your lieing lier lier.......................stupid fat hobbit so full of lies.....smeagul dont cry smeagul.......go away......no...no dont cry....


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

lol 
well i think it is a loss to GW but the new generation of designers had to come in sooner or later, this may just be what GW need to kick their butts into gear and get those younglings in the deep end.
but its a shame to see him go.


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

Though I acknowledge that the creative process is multiply authored, the loss of Gav may steer gamesworkshop into a storm or two, especially with other leading figures folding too. Thats not to say there will not be positives from this changing of the guard, just that it will likely cause short term disruption. Game Workshop seem to have an incredible nack for making their current difficult situation that much worse.

Zeldrin


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Last I heard he hasn't left GW. They interviewed him in this month's WD (great issue by the way).


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

WD is about 3-4 months behind in terms of news


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh. Well than that's a shame.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

is it me or does anyone else here think that gW is on its way....down...?


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

i dont thinks so, like all things, GW will go through peroids of poularity and tought times. but it will come back up eventually. theres a whole new generation of gamers out there, all about 10-13 just picking uop the game. but for sure, GW is on a tight rope, they'll have to be careful how they manage thier money and resources now tha gav thorpe and andy chambers are gone.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

I think this is a good thing. I never did like Gav's style in writing or codexes. But even though, I wish the best for him and hopefully there will be some changes for the better in the future for GW. I'm sure they'll work things out.


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 22, 2008)

This might sound stupid but how many of the original GW team are left? Like the original sculptors and painters, is the 'Eavy Metal team comprised mostly of the guys?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Rick priestly and jervis have been around for ages.

The Perry brothers are the longest serving sculpters I think.

The 'eavy metal team have had reasonable overturn for a while now, but theres a lot of talented painters in there anyway. To be honest, i think that the sculpting and painting parts of gw are the strongest bits left.


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 22, 2008)

Ive only recently got back into Warhammer, the politics behind this little company is very intriguing.


----------



## silvarius (Mar 21, 2008)

wow Gav's left, does any one know what he's doing


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Gav Thorpe left and Andy Chambers was fired for being an arrogant jerk.


----------

